# No Tie No Service



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

A sailor brings his boat up to a restaurant dock to eat lunch. The dock hand says, "I'm sorry, sir, but I can't let you dine here today. This establishment has a necktie policy, and you are not wearing one."

"Of course I don't have a tie on," replied the sailor, "I'm on a boat!"

"Well, go down below and put one on," said the dock hand.

"I don't HAVE one!" shouted the sailor.

The dock hand, not wanting to turn away a customer, said: "Well, why don't you just find something that approximates a tie. That should be OK."

After some time, the sailor comes out with a pair of jumper cables. "This is all I could find to put around my neck," he said.

Sighing, the dock hand said: "OK, I'll let you in with those. But just don't start anything."


----------



## CharlesHewitt (Dec 21, 2020)

Haha. A very old joke, it is so old that it seems to me that my father told it. Good humor only gets better over the years.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CharlesHewitt said:


> Haha. A very old joke, it is so old that it seems to me that my father told it. Good humor only gets better over the years.


Yes I remember my father telling it to me when I was in my pram :lol: :lol:


----------

